# Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2013)

Bitte möglichst viele *diese Aktion* zu Unterstützen !!! 
danke !!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------
Der Landesanglerverband MV (LAV) hat im Rahmen einer Verbandsanhörung  bezüglich der Änderung der Küstenfischereiverordung in  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern den Vorschlag zu einem Verbot des Schleppangelns  innerhalb großer Teile der für Angler interessanten Gebiete und in einem  Abstand von einer Seemeile (1,85 km) zur Küste eingebracht, was nach  unserer Meinung für viele Kleinbootangler einem generellen  Schleppangelverbot gleichkommt. Wir möchten nun den LAV davon  überzeugen, diese Vorschläge zurückzunehmen und brauchen dafür Eure  Unterstützung. Dazu sollt ihr bitte einen (oder mehrere) der  vorgefertigten email-Texte (siehe diesen thread weiter hinten und  weitere in dieser Rubrik) von Eurem persönlichen email account an die  folgende email Adresse schicken:

lav-mv@t-online.de

ALs Betreff bitte reinschreiben: 

_Protest gegen Schleppangelverbot _

Bitte dazu einfach einen der u.a. Texte mit der Maus markieren, kopieren und in Euer email  einfügen. Euren Namen druntersetzen und abschicken.

*BITTE AKTIVIERT SO VIEL WIE MÖGLICH BOOTSANGLER DIE AUCH EINE EMAIL SCHICKEN! JE MEHR DESTO BESSER

* Email-Text zum Kopieren:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das Meer gehört nicht den Fischern, die mit ihren Netzen Wasservögel, Schweinswale, Robben, die sich gerade wieder sehr mühsam in MV ansiedeln, laichbereite, geschonte Meerforellen und anderen „Beifang“ schädigen und oftmals sinnlos töten. Beim Bootsangeln werden keine weiteren Tiere geschädigt und daher ist diese Fischfangmethode weitaus zeitgemäßer als die Stellnetzfischerei, wo Fische und andere Tiere elendig in den Netzen ersticken. Ausgerechnet die Bootsangler zu „bestrafen“ ist aus meiner Sicht ungerechtfertigt. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_


_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Die vermeintlichen Schäden an Netzen dürften in Summe weit weniger gross sein, als die Folgeschäden, die durch ein Schleppangelverbot innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der Ostseeküsten entstehen würden. Tausende von Bootsanglern, die Tourismusbranche, Guiding-Unternehmen, die vom Bootsangeln leben und alle Sportboothäfen wären davon betroffen. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Die in der Verbandszeitung des LAV gemachte Aussage, dass Fischer und Angler in einem Boot sitzen, entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Es gibt tausende von Bootsanglern, die von einem solchen Verbot betroffen wären und es ist absolut nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet die Gruppe der Bootsangler einseitig aus einem der besten Angelgebiete ausgeschlossen werden soll. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_ehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Es ist nicht einzusehen, warum mir eine Nahrungsquelle, nämlich der private Fischfang vom Boot verwehrt werden soll. Ich habe einen Fischereischeinlehrgang absolviert, habe viel Zeit und Geld in die Ausstattung meines Bootes investiert und soll nun daran gehindert werden, mein Hobby auszuüben. Bei allem Verständnis für die Fischer, ein derartig tiefgreifendes Schleppangelverbot ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das faktische Schleppangelverbot ist aus meiner Sicht in keiner Form angemessen. Der Fischer bekommt bei Selbstvermarktung seines Fanges deutlich unter € 10,-- pro Kilo. Die Wertschöpfung von einem Kilo Fisch durch Angler liegt bei deutlich mehr als dem 10 fachen und die Aufwendungen der Angler sind bereits versteuert. Ferner leisten die Angler einen aktiven Beitrag bei Renaturierungsarbeiten an den Gewässern. Besatzmaßnahmen in den Fließgewässern werden von Anglern geleistet und nicht von den Fischern. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das faktische Schleppangelverbot ist aus meiner Sicht in keiner Form angemessen. Die offensichtlich als Begründung angeführten Netzschäden, die durch Schleppanger verursacht worden sein sollen, sind ja wohl im Verhältnis zu den Folgen des angestrebten Verbotes als eher gering einzustufen, zumal viele Fischer NICHTS dafür tun, z.B. durch korrekte Kennzeichnung der Netze, dass man als Bootsangler überhaupt eine Chance hat, den Verlauf der Netze zu erkennen. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Zur Problematik der Köderabrisse in Stellnetzen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass allein durch die oftmals völlig unzureichende Kennzeichnung der Stellnetze, die oft in keiner Form den geltenden Vorschriften der KüfVO entspricht, eine Erkennung der gestellten Netzbahnen nicht möglich ist. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Durchsetzung der vorschriftsmäßigen Kennzeichnung von Fischernetzen und für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Da die Ressourcen der Meere nicht im Besitz der Fischer sind, ist es nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet die Schleppangler aus einem der besten Angelgebiete ausgeschlossen werden sollen. Der Bootsanglerclub z.B. hat aus EIGENEN Mitteln (und nicht wie fast alle Vereine mit staatlicher Unterstützung) bereits mehr als 30.000 Euro in den Besatz von Meerforellen investiert und soll nun daran gehindert werden, in küstennahen Gewässern zu fischen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht in höchstem Maße ungerechtfertigt. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Verstehe ich das richtig: Der Vorsitzende des Landes*angler*verbandes will die Angler aussperren?

Wenn dem so ist, stelle ich mir die Frage, warum die Angler nicht eine Petition zur Absetzung ihres Präsidenten anstreben, der ja offensichtlich gegen die Interessen derer arbeitet, die er vertreten soll. Hier werden doch auch direkt die Interessen der Vereine tangiert. 

Ich würde kein Schreiben an denjenigen adressieren, der die Initiative betreibt, sondern den vom Hof jagen. 

Oder habe ich da was falsch versanden?


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig: Der Vorsitzende des Landes*angler*verbandes will die Angler aussperren?
> 
> Oder habe ich da was falsch versanden?


 

Ja hast Du richtig verstanden.


#h


----------



## Wegberger (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo,

jeder kriegt den Verband, den er sich über seinen Verein gewählt hat #c


----------



## Silberreiher (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo, 


Wie begründet der Präsident des Landesangelverbands denn seine Ablehnung des Küsten-Schleppangelns? Hält er das für unsportlich, bestandsschädigend, ufer-anglerinteressen-zuwiderlaufend? Die Argumentation würde mich intereressieren! Oder hat er sich schlicht vor den Karren der Berufsfischer spannen lassen...? 

Und: Betrifft das nur das Schleppangeln, oder auch das Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen vom Boot aus? 


Weiß da wer genaueres? 

Grüße, 
Daniel

PS: benötigen Meeres-Schleppangler in der Ostsee eigentlich überhaupt einen Angelschein, wenn sie von ihrem Boot aus fischen?


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hab mal einen Banner gemalt:






Wer in anderen Foren oder sozialen Netzwerken unterwegs ist, kann den gerne verwenden!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Man sollte einen Schritt weiter gehen: Wie rechtfertigt Herr Brillowski seinen Verstoß gegen die Statuten des Verbandes:
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/satzung.pdf

Zitat:
"§ 2
Zweck, Aufgaben und Kodex
(1) Der LAV ist ein auf freiwilliger Grundlage beruhender Zusammenschluss. Der Zweck des LAV ist die Betreuung seiner Mitglieder und *die Vertretung der gemeinsamen Interessen nach außen."

*Oder wie ist seine Begründung, durch den Vorschlag zur Einschränkung des Angelns die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten?


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

so email ist versendet. ps mich trifft es persönlich. für alle die es nicht wusten, es betrifft auch die belly.- und kajakangler.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

danke an die die mitmachen!
ja es ist schon ein Trauerspiel !
sieht meiner Meinung nach so aus als ob der Verband der Küstenfischer da mal schön seine Finger im Spiel hat ! #q


guckt euch *diesen Film* an ---- sehr schöner Film eigendlich - ab ca. 16:00 min wird mal deutlich welche Linie die Fischer dort fahren!
selbst die Robben sind denen zu viel Konkurrenz - deutlich wird es danach auch zu den Schleppfischern ... :r


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sehr schöner Film eigendlich - ab ca. 16:00 min wird mal deutlich welche Linie die Fischer dort fahren!



Es ist völlig verständlich, wenn die Fischer versuchen, ihre Interessen durchzudrücken (egal, was man davon halten mag). Macht jeder so.
Merkwürdig wird es in dem Augenblick, wo der Präseident eines Landes*angler*verbandes beginnt, die Interessen der Fischer und nicht die der Angler zu vertreten.

Und da würde ich an eurer Stelle sehr intensiv nachforschen, was die Beweggründe sind. Da findet man manchmal Erstaunliches.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Die Schleppangler/Kajakangler/Bellyangler sind nicht die ersten Gruppen, welche von den Verbänden verrraten werden und leider auch nicht die letzten.

Solche "Angelvertreter" müssten sofort aus dem Amt gejagd werden. Das geht dann eben nur wenn man in seinen Vereinen Druck macht. Sowas würde ich da dann auch machen.

Sowas muss man sich mal vorstellen, das man bei seinen "Interessenvertretern" betteln muss, dass das Angeln nicht weiter eingeschränkt wird.

Was auch hier wieder der Fall ist. Wie bei jedem Verbot. Es betrifft 1% der Angler und den Rest interessiert es nicht. Wenn dann eine Minderheit von den 99% irgendwie in der Ausübung ihres Hobbys beschränkt wird, dann interessieren es auch 99% der Angler nicht.

Jaja, wir Angler sind schon ein toller, zerstittener Haufen...


----------



## schuessel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Wir sind nur ein Abbild der Gesellschaft.
Das Gebet: "Sankt Florian, Sankt Florian! Verschon mein Haus, zünd' and're an!"  ist eben heut noch genau so aktuell wie vor hunderten von Jahren.

Da hilft auch alles Meckern, Jammer und Schimpfen nicht.
Das einzige was hilft es selbst besser zu machen, auch wenn man jeden Tag erleben muß, daß man der einzige ist.
Das sollte einen aber nicht zur Verzweiflung bringen.
Im Gegenteil: fühlt Euch als Jesus, Auserwählte oder einfach nur als kleine Pfadfinder und versucht einfach immer wieder das richtige zu tun.
Klingt einfach, ist schwierig, ich weiß. Ist aber das einzige was hilft.

Jeder von uns kann sein Gewässer, seinen Verein, seinen Verband, ja seine Welt verbessern.
Nicht viel, aber ein bisschen und das sollte einem einfachen Sterblichen genügen.

In diesem Sinne:
Lasst Euch nicht alles gefallen und niemals aufgeben!
Petri Heil!


p.s.: ich will hier nicht missionarisch klingen oder so, aber ich hab heut nur n paar Dinge hier gelesen, die sich nach: " Das hilft doch alles nix. Leckt mich doch alle mal am großen Zeh!!"
anhörten. Ich kenn das gefühl nur allzugut. Weiß aber auch: das geht wieder vorbei.


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

soviel habe ich da nicht gelesen. und wenn auch du eine mail verschickst und das hir schreibst, motivierst du andere.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Spruchbänder hier im Forum sind sicher eine gute Motivation für die Betroffenen, aber nicht mehr. Haut doch mal dahin, wo es weh tut.

Wenn das hier bei mir im tiefen Bayern passieren würde, wäre ich heute zum Zeitungsstand gegangen, hätte mir die populärsten Regionalzeitungen geholt (in denen auch immer die Telefonnummern und Email-Adressen der Redakteure stehen) und hätte dann kommende Woche ein paar Gespräche geführt.

Und zwar nicht nach dem Motto "wir dürfen nicht mehr angeln" sondern nach dem Motto "Landesanglerverband gefährdet den Tourismus". Da muss man sich natürlich sehr professionell vor dem Gespräch überlegen, wie man bei der Zeitung Interesse weckt und die Sachlage fundiert darstellt (und das Gespräch von einem alten Hasen führen lassen, der das kann).

Und so nebenbei könnte dann der Zeitungsmensch auch mal die Frage stellen, warum der Präsident eines Anglerverbandes wohl sowas tut.

Und in einem auf diese Weise entstehenden Artikel könnte dann natürlich zur näheren Information auf das Anglerboard verwiesen werden. Thomas wäre sicher bereit, da einen Beitrag vorzubereiten. 

Nicht schimpfen, sondern austeilen!


----------



## schuessel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> soviel habe ich da nicht gelesen. und wenn auch du eine mail verschickst und das hir schreibst, motivierst du andere.



ich meinte auch nicht nur den Fred sondern das ganze forum. Auch und vor allem in den "fussionsfreds". 
Mein emil ist seit 19:48 raus. Ich denke aber nicht, daß es viel bringt, wenn jeder, der nen emil schreibt, dass hier postet. Nach dem Motto: Schaut wie toll ich bin, ich hab ein paar Tasten gedrückt. Und ich denke, dazu sollte nicht allzuviel Motivation nötig sein, is ja nun wohl wirklich kein großer Akt.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Spruchbänder hier im Forum sind sicher eine gute Motivation für die Betroffenen, aber nicht mehr. Haut doch mal dahin, wo es weh tut.
> 
> Wenn das hier bei mir im tiefen Bayern passieren würde, wäre ich heute zum Zeitungsstand gegangen, hätte mir die populärsten Regionalzeitungen geholt (in denen auch immer die Telefonnummern und Email-Adressen der Redakteure stehen) und hätte dann kommende Woche ein paar Gespräche geführt.
> 
> ...




Danke!Danke!
Genau das ist es was ich meine: Kopf einschalten! Und wenn die anderen, ach so bösen, mal wieder gemein sind, sich überlegen ob man nicht vielleicht auch n bisschen gemein sein könnte, oder besser: noch gemeiner!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



schuessel schrieb:


> Danke!Danke!
> Genau das ist es was ich meine: Kopf einschalten! Und wenn die anderen, ach so bösen, mal wieder gemein sind, sich überlegen ob man nicht vielleicht auch n bisschen gemein sein könnte, oder besser: noch gemeiner!



schuessel, ich will Dir persönlich nicht nahetreten, aber genau das ist die Reaktion, die ich nicht meine.

Es geht weder um "gemein" noch um "böse". Solange Angler in diesen Kategorien denken, werden sie immer verlieren. Es geht um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Da wird man nicht persönlich, sondern führt einfach emotionslos die Argumente an. Welche Hotels haben in den vergangenen Jahren prozentual gerechnet viel Kundschaft gehabt, die betroffen sein könnte? Das sind Verbündete. Nicht weil die Angler mögen, sondern weil sie Kundschaft brauchen. Das sind die Unternehmen, die bei der Politik gehört werden, nicht die Angler. 

Die Angler sollten trotz alledem überlegen, wieso ein Angelverhinderer ihr Präsident ist und ihn umgehend in die Wüste schicken.


----------



## schuessel (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> schuessel, ich will Dir persönlich nicht  nahetreten, tust Du nicht, keine Sorge, dazu müsstest Du schon hier vorbeikommen^^
> aber genau das ist die Reaktion, die ich nicht meine.
> Dann hat mindestens einer von uns den anderen falsch verstanden.
> 
> ...






Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Spruchbänder hier im Forum sind sicher eine gute Motivation für die Betroffenen, aber nicht mehr. Haut doch mal dahin, wo es weh tut.
> Ist das nicht auch n bisschen gemein?|rolleyes
> 
> Wenn das hier bei mir im tiefen Bayern passieren würde, wäre ich heute zum Zeitungsstand gegangen, hätte mir die populärsten Regionalzeitungen geholt (in denen auch immer die Telefonnummern und Email-Adressen der Redakteure stehen) und hätte dann kommende Woche ein paar Gespräche geführt.
> ...




Ich denke im großen und ganzen, sind wir da nicht sooo weit auseinander.

p.s.: Dieses "bösen" hätte ich in "" setzen sollen. Bin nämlich der Meinung das dieses die und wir und gut und böse und was auch immer meistens nur Zeitverschwendung ist und wollte das eigentlich mit dem "ach so" vor den "bösen" ausdrücken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



schuessel schrieb:


> Ich denke im großen und ganzen, sind wir da nicht sooo weit auseinander.
> 
> p.s.: Dieses "bösen" hätte ich in "" setzen sollen. Bin nämlich der Meinung das dieses die und wir und gut und böse und was auch immer meistens nur Zeitverschwendung ist und wollte das eigentlich mit dem "ach so" vor den "bösen" ausdrücken.



|wavey::m|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Erstens. Bravo!!!!

und zweitens: Schade, dass hier so wenige aktiv werden!!!#d


----------



## Schneidi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

wie wäre es wenn wir aus Ba-Wü euch unterstützen das Schleppangeln beizubehalten und Ihr im Gegenzug uns unterstützt das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255797
:m


----------



## Sharpo (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Schneidi schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn wir aus Ba-Wü euch unterstützen das Schleppangeln beizubehalten und Ihr im Gegenzug uns unterstützt das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255797
> :m



Davon ab, dass ich nicht weiss ob diese Unterschriften dann gültig sind. 

Im Grunde finde ich solch Länderübergreifende Solidarätsbekundungen immer gut.
Mann kann nicht Einigkeit fordern wenn man nur seine Sache sieht.

Das ist ja auch das, was viele von uns hier sagen. 
Ein Bundesverband für alle Anglerinteressen. Länderübergreifend. 

Wenn in XYZ ein Nachtangelverbot droht hat sich der Bundesverband einzuschalten und positiv gegen weitere Beschränkungen einzubringen.

Ich werde mich in kürze auch in diese Aktion einbringen. Habe derzeit noch einige andere Sachen auf dem Tisch. (Nichts mit Angeln)


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn das hier bei mir im tiefen Bayern passieren würde, wäre ich heute zum Zeitungsstand gegangen, hätte mir die populärsten Regionalzeitungen geholt (in denen auch immer die Telefonnummern und Email-Adressen der Redakteure stehen) und hätte dann kommende Woche ein paar Gespräche geführt.



tja .... was soll man sagen - die Fischer haben wohl eine deutlich effektivere Lobby und Vertretung als die Angler - sieht man ja auch hier im board !
die duerfen nach der Neuregelung dann auch die Netze statt 300m vom Ufer auch nur noch 200m vom Ufer stellen 
#q
kenne einige Beriche von Augenzeugen wo die dann mal in den Netzen dutzende braune Meerforellen zu finden sind , von denen keine wieder zurueck wandern ...
parallel wird natuerlich auch versucht den Weg an die Presse zu gehen - scheint aber so das der Bootsanglerclub da wieder mal die einzige Interessenvertretung ist die sich da ins Zeug legt !
und das nicht nur fuer die grossen trollingboote sondern fuer ALLE  !
klar gab es da vor einige Zeit auf Tourismusmessen die Aussagen das der Angeltourismus gefoerdert werden muss ... aber sieht man ja was bei rauskommt #q


----------



## lohi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Moin,

meine Mails sind auch raus, ich hoffe und wuensche mir das sich noch viele hier aus dem Board anschliessen werden.

@ Jörg

Super das du das hier im Anglerboard eingestellt hast.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## Schneidi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass ich nicht weiss ob diese Unterschriften dann gültig sind.
> 
> Im Grunde finde ich solch Länderübergreifende Solidarätsbekundungen immer gut.
> Mann kann nicht Einigkeit fordern wenn man nur seine Sache sieht.
> ...



Unterschriften sind Gültig. auch von Nichtanglern!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja .... was soll man sagen - die Fischer haben wohl eine deutlich effektivere Lobby und Vertretung als die Angler - sieht man ja auch hier im board !



Ich glaube, ihr macht da ein paar grundlegende Fehler.

Was die Fischer alles anstellen, ist für die Verhinderung des Schleppangelverbotes doch völlig uninteressant. Klar haben die eine große Lobby, denn es geht hier um Arbeitsplätze. Gegen die Berufsfischerei zu argumentieren ist völlig aussichtslos.

MeckPomm hat eine zweite große Lobbygruppe: Die Tourismusbranche. Und die müsst ihr scharf machen. 
Wissen die Hotel von des Verbotsüberlegungen? Schickt ihnen fundiertes Informationsmaterial und weißt auf die Folgen hin. Ruft zu Beschwerden auf, nicht wegen der Angler, sondern wegen der Arbeitsplätze, die in Gefahr sind.
Gibt es lokale Reiseunternehmer, die betroffen sind?

Und geht auf die Presse zu. Selber Tenor. 

Schickt Schreiben an die Landespolitiker. Immer mit dem Verweis auf die Gefährdung von Arbeitsplätzen. So habt ihr eine Chance.

Und nebenbei sorgt dafür, dass euer Verband wieder denjenigen dient, die ihn bezahlen. Dazu ist er laut Statuten verpflichtet.

Angler werden in Deutschland nie eine relevante Stimme haben. Wir sind eine vernachlässigbare Randgruppe, weil wir keine Arbeitsplätze schaffen und wirtschaftlich uninteressant sind. Es gibt aber immer Verbündete. Hier in Bayern sind es bei der Lösung des Kormoranproblems z.B. die Fischbauern. Wegen den Anglern allein hätte sich gar nix bewegt.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo,

habt ihr schon beim VDSF-SH gepostet ? Die haben ein eigenes Forum und dort einen Bereich für Meeresangeln und für Bellyboot. 

Wenn jemand euch unterstützen sollte, doch dann die Kollegen aus dem Norden!?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

hier ein paar Antworttexte mit 

Betreff : _*Protest gegen Schleppangelverbot *
an :  _*lav-mv@t-online.de*



Bitte dazu einfach den folgenden Text (oder alternativ einen aus den anderen threads) mit der Maus markieren, kopieren und in Euer email einfügen. Euren Namen druntersetzen und abschicken.

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das Meer gehört nicht den Fischern, die mit ihren Netzen Wasservögel, Schweinswale, Robben, die sich gerade wieder sehr mühsam in MV ansiedeln, laichbereite, geschonte Meerforellen und anderen „Beifang“ schädigen und oftmals sinnlos töten. Beim Bootsangeln werden keine weiteren Tiere geschädigt und daher ist diese Fischfangmethode weitaus zeitgemäßer als die Stellnetzfischerei, wo Fische und andere Tiere elendig in den Netzen ersticken. Ausgerechnet die Bootsangler zu „bestrafen“ ist aus meiner Sicht ungerechtfertigt. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_


_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Die vermeintlichen Schäden an Netzen dürften in Summe weit weniger gross sein, als die Folgeschäden, die durch ein Schleppangelverbot innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der Ostseeküsten entstehen würden. Tausende von Bootsanglern, die Tourismusbranche, Guiding-Unternehmen, die vom Bootsangeln leben und alle Sportboothäfen wären davon betroffen. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Die in der Verbandszeitung des LAV gemachte Aussage, dass Fischer und Angler in einem Boot sitzen, entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Es gibt tausende von Bootsanglern, die von einem solchen Verbot betroffen wären und es ist absolut nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet die Gruppe der Bootsangler einseitig aus einem der besten Angelgebiete ausgeschlossen werden soll. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_ehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Es ist nicht einzusehen, warum mir eine Nahrungsquelle, nämlich der private Fischfang vom Boot verwehrt werden soll. Ich habe einen Fischereischeinlehrgang absolviert, habe viel Zeit und Geld in die Ausstattung meines Bootes investiert und soll nun daran gehindert werden, mein Hobby auszuüben. Bei allem Verständnis für die Fischer, ein derartig tiefgreifendes Schleppangelverbot ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das faktische Schleppangelverbot ist aus meiner Sicht in keiner Form angemessen. Der Fischer bekommt bei Selbstvermarktung seines Fanges deutlich unter € 10,-- pro Kilo. Die Wertschöpfung von einem Kilo Fisch durch Angler liegt bei deutlich mehr als dem 10 fachen und die Aufwendungen der Angler sind bereits versteuert. Ferner leisten die Angler einen aktiven Beitrag bei Renaturierungsarbeiten an den Gewässern. Besatzmaßnahmen in den Fließgewässern werden von Anglern geleistet und nicht von den Fischern. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Das faktische Schleppangelverbot ist aus meiner Sicht in keiner Form angemessen. Die offensichtlich als Begründung angeführten Netzschäden, die durch Schleppanger verursacht worden sein sollen, sind ja wohl im Verhältnis zu den Folgen des angestrebten Verbotes als eher gering einzustufen, zumal viele Fischer NICHTS dafür tun, z.B. durch korrekte Kennzeichnung der Netze, dass man als Bootsangler überhaupt eine Chance hat, den Verlauf der Netze zu erkennen. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Zur Problematik der Köderabrisse in Stellnetzen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass allein durch die oftmals völlig unzureichende Kennzeichnung der Stellnetze, die oft in keiner Form den geltenden Vorschriften der KüfVO entspricht, eine Erkennung der gestellten Netzbahnen nicht möglich ist. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Durchsetzung der vorschriftsmäßigen Kennzeichnung von Fischernetzen und für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_

_Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,__
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Da die Ressourcen der Meere nicht im Besitz der Fischer sind, ist es nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet die Schleppangler aus einem der besten Angelgebiete ausgeschlossen werden sollen. Der Bootsanglerclub z.B. hat aus EIGENEN Mitteln (und nicht wie fast alle Vereine mit staatlicher Unterstützung) bereits mehr als 30.000 Euro in den Besatz von Meerforellen investiert und soll nun daran gehindert werden, in küstennahen Gewässern zu fischen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht in höchstem Maße ungerechtfertigt. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!_


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo Naturliebhaber !
das ist schon seitens des BAC Vorstandes alles gelaufen !
genau in diese Richtung !
wir haben da einen fähigen Vorstand der mit Sachverstand und Einsatz an die Sache ran geht !
wenn du das verfolgen möchtest kannst du die Schreiben gerne auf der BAC Seite im pdf Formal alle nachlesen !
Wollte das hier nicht alles rüberkopieren, bzw einiges hab ich schon mal an anderer Stelle zb *hier *und* hier* !! 
das hier sollte nicht unbedingt eine Diskussionsgrundlage sein, sondern eine Bitte das möglichst viel zu unterstützen !
wer nicht will, muß ja nicht ...
aber sonst einfach mal bitte copy & past & send ... feddich !
danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Ich hatte auch schon länger Kontakt mit dem BAC-Präsi, das alles sollte Mitte/Ende näxter Woche redaktionell eingestellt werden bei uns.

*Ihr User seid bei uns halt auch klasse* und nehmt mir dieser Arbeit ab!!!!!

Im BAC sind wirklich gute und überlegte Leute am machen, die man unterstützen sollte.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Schneidi schrieb:


> wie wäre es wenn wir aus Ba-Wü euch unterstützen das Schleppangeln beizubehalten und Ihr im Gegenzug uns unterstützt das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255797
> :m



Hi  ! 
ja kein Thema ... wir müssen *alle* bei sowas zusammenhalten wenn man was erreichen will !
habe mich aber bei dem obigen link mal durch die ersten 4-5 Seiten durchgeklickt ... und nix gefunden
nachlesen wollte ich nicht unbedingt alles - unterschreiben schon !
wenn dann bitte etwas strukturierter #h ... dann gerne von meiner Seite !


----------



## Schneidi (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Hi  !
> ja kein Thema ... wir müssen *alle* bei sowas zusammenhalten wenn man was erreichen will !
> habe mich aber bei dem obigen link mal durch die ersten 4-5 Seiten durchgeklickt ... und nix gefunden
> nachlesen wollte ich nicht unbedingt alles - unterschreiben schon !
> wenn dann bitte etwas strukturierter #h ... dann gerne von meiner Seite !



schreib mal den Themenstarter an. Es gibt Unterschriftenlisten.


----------



## dieteraalland (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

ist eine schlimme sache wenn ein vorstand eines landesverbandes, gegen die interessen seiner mitglieder arbeitet .

 solch ein vorstand kann und darf nicht im amt bleiben.

mobilisiert die mitgliedschaft (sprich vereine)zu einer ausserordendlichen versammlung um diesen vorstand abzuwählen

 ich unterstütze die aktion  gerne!
 denn es betrifft uns alle angler, wenn gegen unsere interessen 
gehandelt wird.

wehret den anfängen


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Und wenn ales nicht hilft muss man vielleicht mal auf die Straße gehen...

Man kommt anscheinend nur noch mit "Kampf" ans Ziel...( bitte das Wort Kampf nicht falsch verstehen).

Aber wir Angler können und dürfen uns doch nicht immer alles gefallen lassen...wo soll das Enden...Angeln nur noch am Rechner???


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Es darf nicht laufend neue Verbote gegen uns Anglern geben.Bald dürfen wir auch nicht mehr pilken.Ich unterstütze es.


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Das Problem ist doch das sich keine zur Wehr setzt...

Viele Organisationen demonstrieren für alles und nichts...nur wir Angler schaffen es nicht...obwohl wir nicht gerade wenig sind...

Wir könnten eine Menge schaffen...


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Silberreiher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wie begründet der Präsident des Landesangelverbands denn seine Ablehnung des Küsten-Schleppangelns? Hält er das für unsportlich, bestandsschädigend, ufer-anglerinteressen-zuwiderlaufend? Die Argumentation würde mich intereressieren! Oder hat er sich schlicht vor den Karren der Berufsfischer spannen lassen...?
> ...


habe dazu schon im letzen Jahr mit Herrn Pipping gemailt!
Hier seine Begründung:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Ihlenfeldt,


Die Küstenfischereiverordnung M-V soll novelliert werden.
Das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft-, Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz hatte hierzu einen Entwurf dem Landesfischereiverband M-V e.V. zukommen lassen, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
Der Zeitpunkt, wann die neue Küstenfischereiverordnung in Kraft treten soll, steht noch nicht fest.
Bei der Stellungnahme zum Entwurf handelt es sich um eine Vorabstimmung und nicht um eine Verbandsanhörung.
Die Einschränkungen zum Schleppangeln wurden in der Stellungnahme des Landesfischereiverbandes aufgeweicht und nicht verschärft.
Das Ministerium hatte in der Novelle folgende Schleppangelverbote vorgesehen:
a) Fischereibezirke nach § 14 Abs. 1
b) Seegebiet nördlich des Darß und der Halbinsel Zingst innerhalb der Basislinie
c) Seegebiet zwischen Hiddensee und Rügen innerhalb der Basislinie
d) Tromper Wiek innerhalb der Basislinie
e) Prohner Wiek innerhalb der Basislinie
f) Seegebiet zwischen Buksspitze (östliche Länge 11° 41`E) und Graal-Müritz 
(östliche Länge 12 ° 14,5 `E) innerhalb einer Entfernung von 1 Seemeile vom Ufer

g) Seegebiet zwischen Landesgrenze zu Schleswig-Holstein und Groß Klützhöved (östliche Länge 11 ° 10,75 `E) innerhalb einer Entfernung von 1 Seemeile vom Ufer.

Hierzu wurde sich verständigt, dass in den Bereichen b),d) und e) nicht das Schleppangelverbot innerhalb des Verlaufs der jeweiligen Basislinie verhängt wird, sondern eine Seemeile zum Ufer, wodurch ein wesentlich geringeres Gebiet vom Verbot betroffen ist.
Im Entwurf des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz sollte der Driftsack zwingend vorgeschrieben werden. Dies lehnt der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. ab und hat auch diese Forderung im Landesfischereiverband M-V e.V. durchgesetzt.
Der Einsatz des Driftsackes soll nach unserem Dafürhalten weiter freiwillig erfolgen.
In der Stellungnahme wurde sich weiter dafür ausgesprochen, dass die Vorgabe des Ministeriums von 300 m Abstand für Stellnetze vom Ufer auf 200 m Abstand reduziert wird.
Hier hat es in der momentan gültigen Fassung der Küstenfischereiverordnung keine Abstandsregelungen gegeben, also verbessern sich hier auch die Bedingungen für die Angler. Weiter müssen wir die Interessenlage der Brandungsangler beachten, hier gab es in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Beschwerden, dass Schleppangler zu nah am Ufer schleppen und oftmals sogar das Angelgeschirr der Brandungsangler mitrissen. Die Gruppe der Brandungsangler ist bei uns im Land wesentlich zahlreicher vertreten als die der Schleppangler. 

Bei entsprechenden Verfahren, Stellungnahmen und so auch im täglichen Leben, ist es nie möglich, dass eine Interessengruppe 100%ig seine Forderungen durchsetzt. 


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
*Axel Pipping*
*Geschäftsführer"*


*MUSS ICH WOHL NICHT WEITER KOMMENTIEREN! #q*


----------



## Lars71 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

PROTEST!

Schleppangelverbot für Mec. -Pom. |abgelehn

Mail ist selbstverständlich raus!


----------



## bensihari (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Mail ist raus! Danke fürs Zusammentragen!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

irgendwo gab es mal eine Karte wo die "Verbotszone" eingezeichnet ist ... von wegen "wesentlich kleiner" :r
ich halte die Antwort für nur eine Rechtfertigung - aber eine richtige Antwort auf die sachlichen Fragen bezüglich der Grundlage für diese Änderungen kommt nix .... gar nix.
Fakt ist : die Fischer dürfen nach der Neuregelung die Netzte noch dichter ans Ufer Stellen - die (Schlepp-)Angler (die ja eigendlich vertreten werden sollten) erstmal ganz weit raus ...
Frechheit sowas !


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Nö, Verband....


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@HD4ever

schau mal hier wegen der Karte, die Kajakangler haben da schon eine Aktion ins Leben gerufen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## belle-hro (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> habe dazu schon im letzen Jahr mit Herrn Pipping gemailt!
> Hier seine Begründung:
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Ihlenfeldt,
> ...


Toll nich? Wir haben an unseren Stränden nur Castingweltmeister die locker über 300m weit werfen können |bigeyes

Die Aussage von Herrn Pipping ist einfach nur lächerlich. In der Haut des LAV-Vertreters auf unserer Kreisdelegiertenkonferenz möchte ich nicht stecken, nachdem ich mit ihm fertig bin |gr:

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den 9. März :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Lasst euch nicht weiter von den Verbandlern verarschen!

Austreten und denen damit die Kohle entziehen!

Venceremos!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo Jörg,
ich habe Aktion nun mal auf unserer Facebook-Seite verlinkt.


----------



## belle-hro (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht weiter von den Verbandlern verarschen!
> 
> Austreten und denen damit die Kohle entziehen!
> 
> Venceremos!!!



Leider nicht so einfach. Als Vorsitzender vertrete ich einen Verein mit 246 Anglerinnen und Anglern die zu 90% an den Verbandsgewässern des LAV M/V angeln.

Die einzige Möglichkeit: Nicht still hinnehmen, was sich die Herren in Görslow so alles verzapfen. Und zwar immer wieder! Auch dicke Bohlenbretter lassen sich durchbohren, dauert halt nur länger.
Die Rostocker Vereine machen da eigentlich schon viel.....


> Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie  stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist -  gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen  Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern..


  ....damit waren wir gemeint :q

Leider gibt es noch viele Kreisverbände, die nur hinnehmen, nur abnicken, also das übliche Spiel #d


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Ich bin da mal gespannt wann die Fischer in S-H anfangen das Verbot in M-V für gut zu befinden,und das dann in S-H auch so kommt.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@ belle-hro:
Wenn wir noch weiter helfen können, sag wie.....


----------



## Dirk471 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Bloß gut das ich in keinem Verein bin und damit niemand  von mir Geld bekommt


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Leider nicht so einfach. Als Vorsitzender vertrete ich einen Verein mit 246 Anglerinnen und Anglern die zu 90% an den Verbandsgewässern des LAV M/V angeln.
> 
> Die einzige Möglichkeit: Nicht still hinnehmen, was sich die Herren in Görslow so alles verzapfen. Und zwar immer wieder! Auch dicke Bohlenbretter lassen sich durchbohren, dauert halt nur länger.
> Die Rostocker Vereine machen da eigentlich schon viel.....
> ...



Hut ab!


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Dirk471 schrieb:


> Bloß gut das ich in keinem Verein bin und damit niemand  von mir Geld bekommt




Du angelst nicht in D an Verbands-o. Vereinsgewässern?


----------



## franja1 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> ich habe Aktion nun mal auf unserer Facebook-Seite verlinkt.



... thx Franz...Mail ist raus:m


----------



## mathei (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Fakt ist : die Fischer dürfen nach der Neuregelung die Netzte noch dichter ans Ufer Stellen - die (Schlepp-)Angler (die ja eigendlich vertreten werden sollten) erstmal ganz weit raus ...
> Frechheit sowas !


 
das stimmt so nicht ganz. momentan gibt es in mv keine grenze. die knallen die netze bis fast ans ufer. deswegen sollte ja die 300 m linie kommen. jetzt leider nur 200 m.


----------



## Dirk471 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@ Sharpo, nein das tue ich definitiv nicht, hatte bisher auch kein Verlangen danach.
Ich kaufe meine ganz normale Küstenkarte und vorwärts gehts.


----------



## belle-hro (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ belle-hro:
> Wenn wir noch weiter helfen können, sag wie.....



Danke Thomas, wenn die Zeit reif ist, nehme ich dein Angebot gerne wahr.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Nur mal ne kurze Frage, ist in diesen Bereichen das Angeln vom Boot allgemein verboten, oder nur das Schleppangeln? Wenn nur das Schleppen, dann verstehe ich das so, das man vom verankerten Boot aus, das normale, Wurfangeln betreiben darf.

hier nochmal die Karte:
http://up.picr.de/12612362ne.jpg

Gruß Belly


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Auch dabei...


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Nur mal ne kurze Frage, ist in diesen Bereichen das Angeln vom Boot allgemein verboten, oder nur das Schleppangeln? Wenn nur das Schleppen, dann verstehe ich das so, das man vom verankerten Boot aus, das normale, Wurfangeln betreiben darf.
> 
> hier nochmal die Karte:
> http://up.picr.de/12612362ne.jpg
> ...




ja ... Wurfangeln ist davon nicht betroffen - das stimmt !
denke das betrifft aber nicht nur grosse Trollingboote - sondern auch und vor allem Klein- und Schlauchboote die ja auf Ufernähe angewiesen sind und "Trolling" ja durchaus recht simpel mit z.B. Wobbler hinterher ziehend ausüben wollen/können ...
letzendlich ist die Argumentation die da aufgeführt wird sowas von fadenscheinig und es drängt sich einfach der Gedanke auf das die Fischer damit ungeliebte Konkurrenz aus dem Weg haben wollen ( Robben ja am liebsten auch abschießen )
Wenn die Netze leer sind, dann liegts an den bösen Schleppfischern !
aber braune Meerforellen abschlachten .... sowas muss mal an die Öffentlichkeit ! |krach: 
Danke an alle die mitmachen ! #6


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Ich verstehe schon, bin die letzten Jahre auch mit meinem kleinen Boot unter Land zum schleppen gewesen. Ich sag mal so, wenn jeder die Begrenzung von 3 Mefos einhält, dann durfte es auch dort keine Probleme geben, aber es gibt halt auch hier, wie überall, schwarze Schafe. 

Meine vorherige Frage bezog sich nur darauf, das, wenn die das durch bekommen, ich noch ne alternative habe um vom Boot zu angeln, wenn das auch verboten wäre, hätte ich keinen großen Sinn gesehen mein Boot zu behalten.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

ja ganz ehrlich würde ich ne Fangbegrenzung auch begrüßen ...
denke sowas sollte reichen für den Eigenbedarf.
nicht nur auf der Ostsee - sondern überall generell !
Nörgel ich hier an der Elbe und den Zandern auch schon ewig rum |uhoh:
aber das ist ein anderes Thema ....
man darf dort auch nur mit 3 Ruten fischen im Gegensatz zu S.-H. 
dann lieber Fangbegrenzung als Komplettverbot meiner Meinung nach ...
weiß ja nicht wie oft sowas vorkommt das man so viele Meerforellen fängt - bei mir zumindest ganz selten und mitnehmen schon gar nicht... sind halt doch dann einige kleinere dabei ...


----------



## detlefb (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Off Toppic!
Bevor man sich als Freizeitangler noch weiteren Beschränkungen unterwirft, sollte man auch einmal über den Tellerand schauen und sich die Statistiken allein aus Mc-Pom anschauen.
http://lallf.de/Fangstatistik-Kuestengewaesser.280.0.html


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



detlefb schrieb:


> Off Toppic!
> Bevor man sich als Freizeitangler noch weiteren Beschränkungen unterwirft, sollte man auch einmal über den Tellerand schauen und sich die Statistiken allein aus Mc-Pom anschauen.
> http://lallf.de/Fangstatistik-Kuestengewaesser.280.0.html


was willst du uns damit sagen.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Banner gemalt:
> ...
> Wer in anderen Foren oder sozialen Netzwerken unterwegs ist, kann den gerne verwenden!!!



...und wer mit diesem Banner auf das Eingangsposting dieses Threads verlinken will, kann das auch tun.
Das sieht dann so aus:




dazu einfach diesen Code kopieren:
[noparse]



[/noparse]


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Info aus dem BAC Forum :

_*der LAV hat per email geantwortet. Die gute Nachricht: Der BAC wird im  Rahmen der Verbandsanhörung als eigenständige Interessenvertretung  angehört. Das ist schon mal gut, da wir damit unsere Interessen direkt  und mit unseren eigenen Argumenten vertreten können. Wann genau diese  Anhörung sein wird, ist nicht klar. Ich gehe aber von wenigstens einigen  Wochen aus, wenn nicht mehr. 

Die weniger gute Nachricht: Der LAV wird wohl bei seinem Vorgehen  bleiben wollen und uns nicht aktiv vertreten und seine Vorschläge  gegenüber dem Ministerium auch nicht zurückziehen. Es wurde sogar  behauptet, der LAV hätte sich nie für ein "Schleppangelverbot" stark  gemacht, obwohl mir ein Schreiben vorliegt, in dem der LAV sich  ausdrücklich FÜR Schleppangelverbote ausspricht. Daher sehe ich im  Moment noch keine Veranlassung, die email Aktion (siehe threads WIR  BITTEN UM EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG...) zu beenden.

Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten.							*_


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Meine persönliche und völlig unbedeutende Meinung, auf die ich auch beim besten Willen nicht unbedingt eine Reaktion erwarte:
"Der BAC sollte schleunigst aus dem LAV austreten!"


----------



## Dr.Becks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo,


 es gehört zwar hier nicht rein aber ich hab das Problem das ich nur noch auf diese Seite hier komme. Bei mir kommt immer diese Startseite (Bild) auch wenn ich den Button Forum drücke kommt nichts.  


 Was kann das sein?


----------



## Dr.Becks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

hat echt keiner eine Idee? #cIst das Forum für mich also gestorben:c:c


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Lösch mal deinen Browser Cache.


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

wenn ich auf forum drücke, erscheint auch das bild. wo ist dein problem


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

verstehejetzt was du meinst. ist schon komisch. aber seit gestern gibt es technische probleme. hoffe sie lösen es.


----------



## Dr.Becks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wenn ich auf forum drücke, erscheint auch das bild. wo ist dein problem




das ich nurnoch in dieses Thema komme und das auch nur noch über einen link auf dem Bild.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Was hatte ich noch gleich für einen Tipp gegeben...


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo,



> _*Die weniger gute Nachricht: Der LAV wird wohl  bei seinem Vorgehen  bleiben wollen und uns nicht aktiv vertreten und  seine Vorschläge  gegenüber dem Ministerium auch nicht zurückziehen. Es  wurde sogar  behauptet, der LAV hätte sich nie für ein  "Schleppangelverbot" stark  gemacht, obwohl mir ein Schreiben vorliegt,  in dem der LAV sich  ausdrücklich FÜR Schleppangelverbote ausspricht. *_


Willkommen im Thema -> Wozu unsinnige Verbände unterstützen! Erst wenn euch das Wasser über die Lippen in den Mund schwabbt - fangt ihr an, euch zu wundern!


----------



## Dr.Becks (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lösch mal deinen Browser Cache.



hats gebracht. Vielen dank


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Bitte.

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Evtl. sind da nochmehr und das wäre mal was für Franz und Thomas.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bitte.
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem auch. Evtl. sind da nochmehr und das wäre mal was für Franz und Thomas.


 
Hatte ich auch. Kam nur über Umwege ins Board.
Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Cache!#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Info aus dem BAC Forum :
> 
> _*der LAV hat per email geantwortet. Die gute Nachricht: Der BAC wird im  Rahmen der Verbandsanhörung als eigenständige Interessenvertretung  angehört. Das ist schon mal gut, da wir damit unsere Interessen direkt  und mit unseren eigenen Argumenten vertreten können. Wann genau diese  Anhörung sein wird, ist nicht klar. Ich gehe aber von wenigstens einigen  Wochen aus, wenn nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das es der absolute Hammer ist. Da setzen sich unsere Vertreter (!) gegen uns ein und dann wird wieder alles abgestritten.

Die Mail Aktion sollte auch auf das Ministerium ausgeweitet werden. Der Verband hat ja anscheinend kein Interesse, sich für die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen.

Ich frage mich, was da für Menschen in dem Verband sitzen. Ich konnte mir nie vorstellen, das Menschen so feige und faul sind, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt.

Aber hier bezahlen ja genug solche Angelfeinde...

Ein guts hats für die Leute aus SH. Bald werden wohl die Preise für gebrauchte Bellys und Kajaks ordentlich sinken...:m


----------



## seekatzehorst (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

moin alle zusammen!
erstmal danke an alle die hier mitmachen und uns unterstützen.meine mail ist auch raus.
war gerade gestern im angelladen bei rods-world.die jungs kennen mich ganz gut.und begrüßten mich wie immer höflich.kammen auch schnell zu den thema schleppangelverbot zu sprechen.ja sowie es aussieht werden sie ihr sortiement an trollingsachen rausnehmen müssen aus ihren geschäft,wenn es zum verbot kommt.stehen nartürlich auf unsere seite.
was führ ein wirtschaftlicher schaden dadurch enstehen kann ist noch garnicht abzusehen.nun ich hofe das wir auch solche angler gewinnen die nicht mit dem trolling zu tun haben.den einmal reingeschnuppert in der materie des schleppangeln sind viele begeistert.das habe ich immer wieder gesehen wenn ich angler bei mir mitgenohmen habe.nur einigkeit macht stark.genauso würde ich die landangler unterstützen wenn sie probleme haben.war es ja jahre lang auch,und tue es ab u.zu heute auch noch das landangeln.
so nun wünsche ich uns das die ganze sache mit der 1sm unter land verschwindet.

  petri von der küste horst stark


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Gibt sicher auch einige Touristen, die dann woanders hinfahren. Aber Hauptsache die paar Fischer können den begehrtesten Bereich der Ostsee dann alleine haben.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

wieder mal ein update aus dem BAC-Forum :

*Formeller Urheber der Forderung für ein Schleppangelverbot innerhalb  einer Seemeile ist nicht der LAV, sondern der LFV, also der  Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Da der Verfasser des  Vorschlages sowohl im LAV als auch im LFV Geschäftsführer ist, möchte  ich klarstellen, dass der ursprüngliche Vorschlag formell vom LFV an das  Ministerium geschickt wurde und nicht vom LAV, wie fälschlich von mir  geschrieben. Durch diese Personalunion können hier schnell  Verwechslungen der Verbände vorkommen. Weiterhin scheint fraglich, ob  mit einer derartigen Personalunion eine objektive Beurteilung von  Sachverhalten, bei denen die beiden Verbände zwangsläufig gegensätzliche  Interessen haben (wie in unserem Fall), gewährleistet ist.
Das ändert nichts an unserer Forderung, dass der LAV sich gegen Schleppangelverbote ausspricht und uns als Angler unterstützt.*

nun weiß man ja woher der WInd weht ! #q
das ist ja wie gleichzeitig CDU- und SPD Vorsitzender !
bei gegensätzigen Interessen ist sowas ja überhaupt nicht zu vereinbaren !!! |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Die Geschäftsführer der Verbände werden mir immer suspekter.

Auch in NRW gibts da "interessante" Ämterhäufung, in SH brauchen sie sogar gleich zwei von Anglern bezahlte GF - für was auch immer. Und im VDSF-Bund ist kein Problem, wenn ein ausscheidender GF nicht ersetzt wird und das als "sparen" vekauft wird - viel kann der ja dann nicht geleistet haben..

Warum sopllte das dann in M-V besser sein?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das ist ja wie gleichzeitig CDU- und SPD Vorsitzender !
> bei gegensätzigen Interessen ist sowas ja überhaupt nicht zu vereinbaren !!! |krach:


 
Da kenne ich ja auch noch ähnliche Beispiele aus SH, wo meine persönliche Wahrnehmung die Ämterverteilung auch nicht gutheißen kann. Aber andere finden das ok und in (m)einer demokratischen Welt zählt die Mehrheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wieder mal ein update aus dem BAC-Forum :
> 
> *Formeller Urheber der Forderung für ein Schleppangelverbot innerhalb  einer Seemeile ist nicht der LAV, sondern der LFV, also der  Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Da der Verfasser des  Vorschlages sowohl im LAV als auch im LFV Geschäftsführer ist, möchte  ich klarstellen, dass der ursprüngliche Vorschlag formell vom LFV an das  Ministerium geschickt wurde und nicht vom LAV, wie fälschlich von mir  geschrieben. Durch diese Personalunion können hier schnell  Verwechslungen der Verbände vorkommen. Weiterhin scheint fraglich, ob  mit einer derartigen Personalunion eine objektive Beurteilung von  Sachverhalten, bei denen die beiden Verbände zwangsläufig gegensätzliche  Interessen haben (wie in unserem Fall), gewährleistet ist.
> Das ändert nichts an unserer Forderung, dass der LAV sich gegen Schleppangelverbote ausspricht und uns als Angler unterstützt.*
> ...



Der GF wurde doch aber meines Wissens von mehreren Leuten/Verbänden angeschrieben in seiner  Funktion als LAV-GF und hat auch als solcher geantwortet (mit den zigtausenden durch Trolling ins Wasser gezogenen Brandungsmontagen etc.).. 

Oder hat sich jetzt die Einstellung des LAV geändert und die wollen/sehen das jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so wie ihr GF?

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

neue Rute&Rolle Ausgabe Nr.2 Seite 24
einerseits mal schön das auch endlich mal in der Presse auf die sich anbahnende Problematik aufmerksam gemacht wird - anersereits ärgert es mich maßlos das da auf eine Unterschriftenaktion aufmerksam gemacht wird welche eine Ausnahmegenehmigung für Kajakfahrer erwirken möchte !
Da wird mal wieder von jedem sein eigenes Süppchen gekockt statt für alle zu arbeiten ! #q
traurig .... 
werd eine Protestmail an die Redaktion schreiben ....


----------



## Tinca52 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Bravo ! Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern schließlich Ende
" Kutscher Angler" , andere Landesanglerverbände Bitte folgen.

                                                 MfG Tinca52


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Redaktion !
.
Im Bezug auf die " Unterschriftensammlung gegen neue KüFVO " auf Seite 24
.
Einerseits  habe ich mich nach dem Kauf der aktuellen Ausgabe gefreut das das  geplante Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom. endlich mal in die Presse  kommt.
Kurzer Zeit ist die Freude dann einem großen Ärger gewichen,  der mich wohl dazu führt die Rute & Rolle vorerst nicht mehr zu  erwerben !
Traurig das die Angler wieder mal nicht gemeinsam an einem  Strang ziehen, sondern hier nur mittels einer Unterschriftenliste eine  Ausnahmegenehmigung für Kajakfahrer erwirkt werden soll welches seitens  Ihrer Redaktion unterstützt wird !
Das geplante Verbot ist  argumentativ völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen und von vornerein schon  mehr als zweifelhaft da der Verfasser des Vorschlages sowohl im LAV als  auch im LFV ( Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern )  Geschäftsführer ist !
Also ist eine Interessenvertretung *für die Angler*  bei dieser gegensätzigen Interessenlage überhaupt nicht gegeben,  ähnlich wie ein Parteivorsitz nicht für die CDU als auch SPD  gleichzeitig möglich ist ! 
Sollte die Redaktion mal Interesse an einer Interessenvertretung *für alle Angler*  haben, welche mit den richtigen Argumenten an die richtigen  Ansprechpartner von Politik und Verbänden adressiert wird, so kann man  das auf der website vom www.bootsanglerclub.de im Forum unter " News " und " Bekanntmachungen " detailiert 
nachgelesen werden !
Wünschenswert wäre es seitens Ihrer Redaktion solche brisanten Themen nicht nur einseitig zu unterstützen !
Das  Verbot würde nicht nur größere Boote betreffen (welche auch überwiegend  in Küstennähe fischen), sondern auch und gerade alle Kleinbootangler  und Schlauchbootfahrer - natürlich auch Kajaks und Bellyboote !
.
z.Z läuft seitens des BAC eine Protestmailaktion,welche das Ziel hat die geplante Änderung zu verhindern !
Das ist eine Aktion für ALLE !!! 
.
Sicher  ist so eine komplizierte Verbandspolitik kein dankbares Thema für eine  Angelzeitschrift - aber meiner Meinung nach gerade auch ein wichtiges  Sprachrohr um sowas
publik zu machen !
Würde mich freuen eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@ Thomas ... so genau kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen ?! |uhoh:

Bitte weiterhin die Aktion unterstützen !!! 

*Moin,

wir müssen den Druck auf den LAV aufrecht erhalten. Es zeichnen sich  immer mehr Indizien ab, die darauf hindeuten, dass der LAV sich nicht  neutral uns gegenüber verhält, sondern dass hier teils aus persönlichen  und teils aus lobbyistischen Gründen versucht wird, unsere Interessen  nicht aktiv zu vertreten. 

Daher nun die nächste email-Aktion an alle, die sich an der email-Aktion an den LAV beteiligt haben: Bitte schickt eine weitere email an den LAV, wenn Ihr keine Antwort erhalten habt! Adresse: lav-mv@t-online.de

In die Betreff Zeile der email: "Protest gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern"

Hier ein Vorschlag für den Text:

Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,
vor einiger Zeit habe ich Ihnen eine email mit dem Betreff "Protest  gegen Schleppangelverbot" geschickt. Da ich bis heute keine Antwort  erhalten habe, möchte ich nochmals darum bitten, dass Sie klar Stellung  beziehen und sich aufgrund Ihrer Satzung, §2 Ziffer (4) b), wo es  heisst: ...Aufgaben des LAV sind insbesondere: ...aktive Mitarbeit und  Vertretung der Interessen der Angler in allen Umwelt-, Natur- und  Artenschutzfragen sowie Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden regionalen  und nationalen Vertretungen, Verbänden und Behörden, insbesondere bei  Gesetzgebungsverfahren; die Interessen der Angler einzusetzen... FÜR die  Interessen der Angler einsetzen.
Von einer aktiven Vertretung der Interessen kann zur Zeit keine Rede  sein, daher möchte ich Sie auffordern, sich umgehend aktiv gegen  Schleppangelverbote einzusetzen und meine email zu beantworten!


Bitte nutzt auch alle Eure Möglichkeiten über facebook, twitter oder was  auch immer Euch sonst so einfällt, um hier weiter bekannt zu machen,  dass die Schleppangler ohne wichtigen Grund  massivst eingeschränkt  werden sollen. Nicht hysterisch und unsachlich aber durchaus deutlich,  bitte.							*


danke!!!!


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

*Ich bin für ein Schleppangelverbot.*

Im übrigen gibt es schon lange ein Schleppangelverbot, nur das angeln vom treibenen Boot ist gestattet. Aber wenn ich den Raubbau der Angler bei uns im Stralsunder und Rügner Revier sehen bin ich auch dafür das das Angeln vom treibenden Boot auch wieder verboten wird. Bin ich Angler oder Fischräuber, ich selbst bin Angler und muss nicht 30 Hechte am Wochenende fangen. Oder wenn ich manche Angelguide so sehe die nur den ganzen Tag auf dem Strelasund Räubern um nur ein großen Hecht oder Zander zufangen um ihre Webseite aufzupeppen damit die Kunden kommen. Nein Danke sowas brauche ich nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt auch meine Fische auf anglerische Methode gefangen.

Es wird nur immer gemeckert wenn mal was Verboten werden soll was es schon lange gegeben hat. Aber  vielleicht sollten sich mal die Leute an die derzeitigen Gesetze halten dann kommt keiner auf die Idee groß an den Gesetzen was zu ändern.

Das gleiche ist mit dem angeln im Stralsunder Hafen. Da wird es auch wieder eine Änderung geben und warum #q weil Angler es nicht begreifen wie sie mit dem Fisch umzugehen haben. Mich sollte es nicht wundern wenn der Hafen mal dicht ist für Angler. Ich wäre auch dafür das Gastangler die nicht heimisch sind das dreifache an Angelgebür bezahlen, so das ein drittel von dem Geld aber wieder in Wasser kommt.


----------



## franja1 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> *Ich bin für ein Schleppangelverbot.*
> 
> Im übrigen gibt es schon lange ein Schleppangelverbot, nur das angeln vom treibenen Boot ist gestattet. Aber wenn ich den Raubbau der Angler bei uns im Stralsunder und Rügner Revier sehen bin ich auch dafür das das Angeln vom treibenden Boot auch wieder verboten wird. Bin ich Angler oder Fischräuber, ich selbst bin Angler und muss nicht 30 Hechte am Wochenende fangen. Oder wenn ich manche Angelguide so sehe die nur den ganzen Tag auf dem Strelasund Räubern um nur ein großen Hecht oder Zander zufangen um ihre Webseite aufzupeppen damit die Kunden kommen. Nein Danke sowas brauche ich nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt auch meine Fische auf anglerische Methode gefangen.
> 
> ...



Es geht hier um Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot, oder soll es eine Diskussion werden. Es gibt x verschiedene Meinungen zum Schleppangeln..der eine sitzt gern...der andere schleppt gern, der nächste stippt gern ...na und. Wenn Du es nicht unterstützt ok.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Knispel (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Für VDSF und DAV ist z.Z. der Kormoran wichtiger als solche "länderinternen" Beschränkungen. Schaut auf die Titelseiter der Homepagen der genannten Bundesverbände.


----------



## mathei (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es schon lange ein Schleppangelverbot, nur das angeln vom treibenen Boot ist gestattet.


 
das ist totaler quatsch. wir reden hier über die ostsee und nicht über häfen oder binnengewässer.


----------



## MAXIMA (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@blinkerkatze, 
Mit dem Fangen im Sund und im Boden bin ich ganz bei Dir, ich bin oft im Greifswalderbodden unterwegs und was da an Hechten mitgenommmen wird, das ist nicht normal. Viele halten sich nicht ans Fanglimit, bzw. 5 Tage die Woche angeln je Tag 3 Hechte und dann zu zweit im Boot......was wollen die mit den Fischen????|krach:
Der Fischmeister von Lauterbach hat schon oft bei uns auf der Lauer gelegen, aber anscheinend kämpft man gegen Windmühlen....

Nichts desto trotz, in diesem Trööt geht es ums Schleppangelverbot, dieses Thema ist ein eigenes....#c

Gruß Maxima


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

so meine ist auch raus, mal schauen ob es ne reaktion gibt!

@blinkerkatze,  |kopfkrat....#c,


----------



## bacalo (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Auch aus Unterfranken sind zwölf Unterschriften unterwegs nach 14776 Brandenburg.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

danke euch allen !!!! #6


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



bacalo schrieb:


> Auch aus Unterfranken sind zwölf Unterschriften unterwegs nach 14776 Brandenburg.
> 
> Gruß
> bacalo


 
nach brandenburg ?


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

@=mathei2005;
nach brandenburg ?

Nebenbei und nur am Rande:

Die ausgefüllten U-Listen können noch bis zum 28.02.2013 an folgende Adresse versandt werden:

Herrn 
Ron-E. Lühnsdorf
Hauptstraße 64
14776 Brandenburg an der Havel

habt also noch 20 Tage Zeit


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

was sind das denn für Unterschriftenlisten ?


----------



## franja1 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

habe heute Antwort per Mail bekommen, wer noch?

Auszug:

" Liebe Angelfreunde,

 vielen Dank für Eure E-Mails.

 Der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. vertritt  alle anglerischen Interessen und somit auch die Interessen der  Schleppangler.
 In einer Demokratie ist es kaum möglich, alle  Interessengruppen mit ihrer Meinung zu 100 % zu vertreten. Das Leben besteht aus  Kompromissen.
 Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt hat das Ministerium für  Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz dem Verband noch keinen Entwurf der  neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung zur Verfügung  gestellt.
 Der LAV M-V e.V. hat sich mit dem Ministerium dahingehend  verständigt, dass – sobald der Entwurf der neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung im  Umlauf ist – eine erneute Diskussion zu den strittigen Themen durchgeführt wird.  
 Es wird dann eine weitere Diskussionsrunde mit Vertretern des  Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz, des Kutter- und  Küstenfischereiverbandes, des Bootsanglerclubs Lübeck als Interessenvertreter  der Schleppangler und des Landesanglerverbandes M-V e.V. geben.
 Inhaltlich wird es dann um konstruktive Vorschläge gehen, um  der Interessenlage aller Beteiligten so nahe wie möglich zu  kommen.
 Auch unsere regionalen Anglerverbände werden an dieser  Verbandsanhörung beteiligt.
 In der Vergangenheit sind zahlreiche Protest-E-Mails der  Schleppangler in der Geschäftsstelle des LAV M-V e.V. eingegangen, die nicht  immer sofort beantwortet werden können.
 Deshalb bitte ich darum, bis zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung  von weiteren E-Mails zu dieser Thematik Abstand zu nehmen."


----------



## MAXIMA (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

_Hallo Leute, habe gerade eine Antwort vom LAV-MV bekommen #t:_

Liebe Angelfreunde,

vielen Dank für Eure E-Mails.

Der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. vertritt alle anglerischen Interessen und somit auch die Interessen der Schleppangler.
In einer Demokratie ist es kaum möglich, alle Interessengruppen mit ihrer Meinung zu 100 % zu vertreten. Das Leben besteht aus Kompromissen.
Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt hat das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz dem Verband noch keinen Entwurf der neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung zur Verfügung gestellt.
Der LAV M-V e.V. hat sich mit dem Ministerium dahingehend verständigt, dass – sobald der Entwurf der neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung im Umlauf ist – eine erneute Diskussion zu den strittigen Themen durchgeführt wird. 
Es wird dann eine weitere Diskussionsrunde mit Vertretern des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz, des Kutter- und Küstenfischereiverbandes, des Bootsanglerclubs Lübeck als Interessenvertreter der Schleppangler und des Landesanglerverbandes M-V e.V. geben.
Inhaltlich wird es dann um konstruktive Vorschläge gehen, um der Interessenlage aller Beteiligten so nahe wie möglich zu kommen.
Auch unsere regionalen Anglerverbände werden an dieser Verbandsanhörung beteiligt.
In der Vergangenheit sind zahlreiche Protest-E-Mails der Schleppangler in der Geschäftsstelle des LAV M-V e.V. eingegangen, die nicht immer sofort beantwortet werden können.
Deshalb bitte ich darum, bis zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung von weiteren E-Mails zu dieser Thematik Abstand zu nehmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.......


----------



## MAXIMA (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

#qSorry, war nicht schnell genug, wurde beim Schreiben durch einen Anruf abgehalten....#t


----------



## mathei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

genau. so ist es mir auch gerade angekommen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

schön das die Aktion Wirkung zu zeigen scheint !!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Wenn Verbände wie üblich nix für Angler tun, müssens halt die Angler selber machen.




*
Meinen allergrößten Respekt für die Arbeit der beteiligten Angler im Bootsanglerclub und aller anderen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## mathei (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

und mit der bitte nicht weiter zu mailen. :q postfach ist wohl voll :q#6


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> und mit der bitte nicht weiter zu mailen. :q postfach ist wohl voll :q#6


 
Ein paar Erinnerungsmails werden aber nicht schaden :q#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Immer drauf - die alten Betonköpfe da merken doch sonst eh nix................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Antwort hat wohl jeder bekommen, der geschrieben hat#6


 
Kann man ja dem offenen Verteiler entnehmen...#d


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

so grob überflogen ca 300 emailadresse  ?!
doch eine ganze Menge ... aber wenn ich mal überlege wo das alles so geteilt, verbreitet wurde und wie viele tausende das gesehen und zur Kenntnis genommen haben ...wären 300 doch nicht gerade übermäßig viel |kopfkrat
egal .... hauptsache es passiert was !!!


----------



## franja1 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Antwort hat wohl jeder bekommen, der geschrieben hat#6



Rundmail mit Standardtext


----------



## daci7 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Find ich auch ... und mit der bitte auf weitere Mails zu verzichten ... na da werd ich doch mal direkt zurückantworten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



daci7 schrieb:


> na da werd ich doch mal direkt zurückantworten


 
Schon erledigt


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> offener Verteiler geht mal garnicht.....|uhoh:



...die werd ich mir einrahmen!:q
 axel, so etwas macht man(n) doch nicht


----------



## Schuppilli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hallo Freunde der "Angelkunst" ,
ich bin keine Schreiberseele und was Manche hier so von sich geben - naja - Schwamm darüber. Ich bin eigendlich von dem Beitrag der 
" Bayrischen schuessel ziemlich begeistert. Ohne viel Bla-Bla, erst den
Kopf und dann den Mund.  Allen Boardies ein Petri Heil


----------



## Schuppilli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Es gibt viele Probleme in der Fischwelt, Beispiel-Thunfische werden zusammen getrieben und abgeschlachtet, diese Loppi ist viel zugroß und man kann nichts dagegen unternehmen.
Bei den Anglern in Mec.-Pom. ist das ganz anders - da zeigen wir Stärke
wir werden beweisen wer das Sagen hat! Man sollte solche Geschichten
bei der nächsten Wahl klären, schöne Woche noch !!!


----------



## raubangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Erinnert Ihr Euch noch?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109675

Nun wird die Ernte dieser Lobbyarbeit eingefahren....


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hier mal die Mitteilung des LAV MV zum Thema 
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php


----------



## raubangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Na, erinnert Ihr Euch noch.....

_So waren wir bei der Auswertung der Daten selbst überrascht, dass es die Bootsangler sind, die die meisten Dorsche entnehmen.
_
_Der erste Schritt ist aber nun getan: Die Feststellung, dass hier wegen der Erheblichkeit der Fänge Handlungsbedarf gibt.
_
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111133


Hat eine Weile gedauert, bis die Bootsangler endlich abgeschossen werden. Aber Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Viele Gruesse an alle, die das damals nicht erkennen wollten.
|wavey:


----------



## mathei (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

was soll den post bedeuten #c


----------



## raubangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> was soll den post bedeuten #c



Das Fundament fuer Aktionen gegen Bootsangler wurde damals gelegt.

Wer seinen Feind bekaempfen will, muss ihn kennen.....


----------



## mathei (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

es klang ein wenig, daß du es begrüßt. nur daher die frage


----------



## raubangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> es klang ein wenig, daß du es begrüßt. nur daher die frage



;-)
Vielleicht war es ein wenig sarkastisch ausgedrueckt, da ich damals  hier im Forum uebelst angegriffen wurde.

Fuer die Erstellung der Studie wurden nur wenige Bootsangler befragt.
Mitgemacht haben (auch hier im Forum aktive) Bootsangler, die ihr Hobby anscheinend zum Lebensinhalt gemacht hatten.
Deren Faenge wurden dann auf alle Badeboote Deutschlands hochgerechnet.

Das ist die Informationsbasis, auf der die Politiker jetzt entscheiden muessen.
Um noch Unheil abzuwenden, muss man somit hier ansetzen.


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

*Heute  abend 19:30 wird im NDR Regionalprogramm MV ein Beitrag über den  Vorschlag zum Schleppangelverbot ausgesendet. Wer Lust hat, schaut sich  das an.*


----------



## Franz_16 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Hi Jörg,
hast du irgendeinen Link zu der Sendung?


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

nö ... hab da bisher auch nix ....
kann man bestimmt dann später in der Mediathek vom NDR ansehen 
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1337843.html
mal sehen was da kommt ...


----------



## mathei (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

na da schau ich rein. ist ja sonnst nix zu hören. gab es denn noch immer kein treffen ?


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

*http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordmagazin/media/nordmagazin16049.html*


----------



## ha.jo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Jörg
#6

P.S. Warum funktioniert die Verlinkung bei dir im Banner "Unterstützung gegen ein Schleppangelverbot in Mecklenburg Vorpommern " nicht?
Geht bei mathei2005!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Danke - Gut gemacht!


----------



## HD4ever (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

der absoluter Hohn ist ja der Satz " Die Meerforelle braucht Schutz vor den  Anglern " ... da hätte ich mir nochmal ein statement gewünscht das die  ganzen Besatzmaßnahmen AUSSCHLIESSLICH durch die Angler stattfinden und  die auch keine massenhaften braunen Meerforellen in die Netze ziehen ... #q

aber gut das das nun auch mal präsenter in der Presse ist !


----------



## mathei (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. einbeziehung der öffentlichkeit. da bin ich überrascht. und wie vermutet geht es eigentlich um die mefo. da sind die angler dem berufsfischer ein dorn im auge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Das war sicher vom Verband veranlasst, der anglerfreundliche Film, oder?
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mathei (26. März 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Jörg
> #6
> 
> P.S. Warum funktioniert die Verlinkung bei dir im Banner "Unterstützung gegen ein Schleppangelverbot in Mecklenburg Vorpommern " nicht?
> Geht bei mathei2005!


falsches format. kopier einfach meinen, wenn du ihn haben möchtest.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Schade. Ich hatte gehofft, hier mal einen link zu dem Verordnungsentwurf zu finden, über den hier intensiv diskutiert wurde. Wäre doch ganz sinnvoll, sich über den Text mal direkt orientieren zu können.


----------



## jobo61 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Da können wir maulen wie wir wollen, da ändert sich nix!!.
Mir zeigt das nur dass da die alten Seilschaften noch prima laufen.
Das einzige was mich echt wurmt ist, man muss diese Brut auch noch mit Zwangssolidaren wie Soli, EU Gelder Verbandsbeiträge, und anderen Abgaben wie zb. Fischereiabgabe und lauter solcher Dinge Zwansunterstützen. Auch hab ich noch nie einen Berufsfischer im Winter in den Bächen herum krauchen sehen irgendwelchen Laichfische fangen. Außer sie bekommen einen Haufen Kohle dafür.
Das einzig gute ist, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter (Häfen) wo man seinem Hobby nach gehen kann, dort ist man mindest genauso gerne gesehen wie in MP. und ob ich 1000 km oder 1200 km für mein Hobby fahre macht für mich den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
Das ist zwar traurig aber wahr. Die haben die Lobbyarbeit, und die alten Seilschaften, dann klappt das schon.:r


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schade. Ich hatte gehofft, hier mal einen link zu dem Verordnungsentwurf zu finden, über den hier intensiv diskutiert wurde. Wäre doch ganz sinnvoll, sich über den Text mal direkt orientieren zu können.


 
hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253354&page=32

oder direkt
http://bootsanglerclub.de/wbb/wbb/i...44&h=057a7a3a4572494c0e0e82779a0598a03cc48ab0


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Da können wir maulen wie wir wollen, da ändert sich nix!!.
> Mir zeigt das nur dass da die alten Seilschaften noch prima laufen.
> Das einzige was mich echt wurmt ist, man muss diese Brut auch noch mit Zwangssolidaren wie Soli, EU Gelder Verbandsbeiträge, und anderen Abgaben wie zb. Fischereiabgabe und lauter solcher Dinge Zwansunterstützen. Auch hab ich noch nie einen Berufsfischer im Winter in den Bächen herum krauchen sehen irgendwelchen Laichfische fangen. Außer sie bekommen einen Haufen Kohle dafür.
> Das einzig gute ist, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter (Häfen) wo man seinem Hobby nach gehen kann, dort ist man mindest genauso gerne gesehen wie in MP. und ob ich 1000 km oder 1200 km für mein Hobby fahre macht für mich den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
> Das ist zwar traurig aber wahr. Die haben die Lobbyarbeit, und die alten Seilschaften, dann klappt das schon.:r



OT:
Darum ist es endlich an der Zeit, die Anglerinteressen selbst in die Hand zu nehmen! Wir brauchen niemand, der uns sagt, wie wir zu angeln haben - und der Anglerinteressen nicht vertritt, sondern nur tritt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Laut Info aus dem BAC ist es nun soweit. 
Die neue Landesfischereiverordnung MV wird am 27.06. verabschiedet und tritt ab 01.07. in Kraft. 
Also nix mehr mit Schleppangeln von Kayak, Belly, Kleinboot usw. in MV


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Bedankt euch bei eurem Verband........


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*

Ja, ich werd da wohl meine pers. Schlüsse draus ziehen aber ändern wird das auch nix. Schade, dass offensichtlich auch der BAC inzwischen resigniert hat. 

Der bewusste Verzicht auf mehr öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen scheint in diesem Fall nicht gefruchtet zu haben.


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Findling schrieb:


> Laut Info aus dem BAC ist es nun soweit.
> Die neue Landesfischereiverordnung MV wird am 27.06. verabschiedet und tritt ab 01.07. in Kraft.
> Also nix mehr mit Schleppangeln *von Kayak, Belly*, Kleinboot usw. in MV



nach meinem kenntnisstand sind die nicht mehr betroffen.
ist die verordnung schon online


----------



## belle-hro (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unterstützung gegen Schleppangelverbot in Mec.-Pom !!! bitte mitmachen*



Findling schrieb:


> Laut Info aus dem BAC ist es nun soweit.
> Die neue Landesfischereiverordnung MV wird am 27.06. verabschiedet und tritt ab 01.07. in Kraft.
> Also nix mehr mit Schleppangeln von Kayak, Belly, Kleinboot usw. in MV



§9 Abs. 6 sagt nur aus, dass in den Gebieten (hier a. bis c.) Boote zu verankern sind oder nur mit Treibanker driften dürfen. Da steht nix von Bellys.
§9 Abs. 7 ist da schon verzwickter.
Der erste Absatz (bis vor die Aufzählung a. bis d.) muss separat gelesen werden. Die Fischereibezirke sind damit gemeint und hier war das Schleppangeln, egal wie, schon immer verboten.

Ab der Aufzählung gilt das Schleppangelverbot innerhalb der 1000 Meter in der Zeit vom 15.09. bis 15.03. nur für die Motor- bzw. Windkraft betriebenen Boote.

Ich habe mir gerade die Mühe gemacht, den Entwurf vom 26.06.2013 und die jetzige gültige Fassung zu vergleichen. Sie haben tatsächlich den Bereich um Warnemünde um einiges erweitert. Statt im Entwurf Bukspitze bis Graal Müritz steht jetzt Halbinsel Wustrow bis zum Darß! Bin ich jetzt betriebsblind (gibt es noch einen Entwurf nach dem 26.06.13) oder haben sie uns hinterrücks noch einen mitgegeben?


----------

